# Job Opportunity (Linux Kernel Developer- LA area)



## CameronCassidy (Aug 21, 2009)

I am looking for a strong Linux Kernel developer with FreeBSD and networking experience, CDN experience also considered a plus.  

The position would be in the LA area, with a company who is prominent in the web and media optimization space.  

If you are interested or know somebody who may be (I do offer a referral policy) let me know.

Cameron Cassidy
cameron@redfishtech.com
408-719-0200


----------

